# Подскажите мастера аккорда с номером 172 и 013



## sbayanom (13 Сен 2019)

Знатоки баяна! Подскажите какого мастера планки с номером 172 и 013.


----------



## acco (11 Окт 2019)

Попробуйте позвонить на завод и спросить.
Тут не кто не ведет картотеку.
После отпишитесь что там ответят.
Только не понял вопроса.. в одном инструменте 2 номера?


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

Если память мне не изменяет, Jupiter где-то приводил номера по мастерам....


----------



## acco (11 Окт 2019)

vev, ты прав 




__





Клеймо на планках


Появился в продаже "Юпитер", на нем голоса с клеймом "БФМ" и номером 171. Что это может значить и какой возраст этих голосов? Фото:




goldaccordion.com




Но для точной информации я бы уточнил на фабрике.
Хотя тот же Jupiter рассказывал что бывали и "халтурки", когда мастера, на заводе, делали в тихоря баян и продавали.


----------

